# Telemaster body in pine



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking for my annual summer project and I think I've settled on a parts telemaster (tele pickups, bridge, and neck on a jazzmaster body).

Are there any recommended luthiers/parts suppliers in Southern Ontario for unfinished pine bodies? I love pine teles, so I'm assuming some of those qualities will translate (including the light weight).

I like doing the finishing myself, so I prefer an unfinished body--if someone already has a finished one and I can get a deal, I would go with that too.

P.S., while I'm in here.... neck pickup ideas? I may go with a nocaster set, but I'm always tempted by a firebird pickup or something else interesting in the neck position.


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

I have access to some pine which would make a one piece body blank. If you want it super light I can roast it as well!
Just PM me for details.
Thanks,
Hades Roasted Maple


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I built one (Thinline style) that I'm thinking of putting on Ebay. I had too many issues about finishing it and this is driving me nuts. The top is 1/4 quilted maple and the back is 1/4 mahogany. You are welcome to PM me if interested.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

lets face it...you are buiding a bastard ( not that there is anything wrong with that)..
I have one and love it ....give some consideration to a S Duncan Antiquity mini humbucker for the neck position.
You should route for a P90 and the mini+cover will fit perfectly.
IF you ever wanna try a P90 in that position...guess what!!!!

G.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've got some old pine and make and sell tele-style bodies locally
pm me for email address if interested

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and my vote is for a p90 in the neck
I've got a tele with a pickup wizard overwound broadcaster (alnico 3) bridge and a p90 (alnico 5) neck and it's a phenomenal combo. He wound them so they're very balanced and he's from the gta so no border charges!


----------



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

Reply to Mark re: pine telecaster, I'm on the lookout as well for pine ( old ) to do a build. I found an outlet in Waterloo ont that reclaims old wood of all sorts, Traditional resources I think is the name ( I've lost my little note with there name ) they have a sister co that does the demolition . I've been in contact & they do have old pine ( 100 ) yr old inch & half thick boards by 20 inches wide ! For a one piece body! 
Or you can contact Spalted King in the Eastern townshipsin Quebec for bodies already to add a neck & hardware & pups of your choice. Good looking bodies , pine with your choice of tops & routed to your choice . I might go that way & save me self a lot of work Hope this helps Budd


----------



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

Reply to Mark re: pine telecaster, I'm on the lookout as well for pine ( old ) to do a build. I found an outlet in Waterloo ont that reclaims old wood of all sorts, Traditional resources I think is the name ( I've lost my little note with there name ) they have a sister co that does the demolition . I've been in contact & they do have old pine ( 100 ) yr old inch & half thick boards by 20 inches wide ! For a one piece body! 
Or you can contact Spalted King in the Eastern townshipsin Quebec for bodies already to add a neck & hardware & pups of your choice. Good looking bodies , pine with your choice of tops & routed to your choice . I might go that way & save me self a lot of work Hope this helps Budd


----------

